# Scorpion Species & Pics



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

hihi! i thought it maybe a good idea to have a thread on differant species of and pictures of scorpions, their scientific names and any common name given to them

contributions from everyone with scorps please!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Common name: Emperor / Imperial
Scientific name: Pandinus imperator


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Scorpio Maurus Palmatus (Golden Desert Scorpion)*


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Hetemetrus Swammerdami (Indonesian Giant Forest Scorpion)*


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

*Scorpio Maurus Palmatus*

*Scorpio Maurus Palmatus*


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

As ever Scott, photo's to die for :no1:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Emperor scorpion (Pandinus imperator) with young


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Adult male Heterometrus swammerdami



















Subadult female


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Heterometrus fulvipes


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Heterometrus cyaneus


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Red Claw Scorpion (Pandinus Cavimanus)*


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

*Leiurus quinquestriatus, Deathstalker*


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

*Androctonus* *amoureuxi Yellow fat tail*


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

*Parabuthus transvaalicus*


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

I want your P.tranvaalicus!! :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I know its a mental looking scorp


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I know its a mental looking scorp


haha a little beauty, Cannot wait until i manage to get a DWA in a few years!!!

P.transvaalicus is first on my list haha


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

Mybe this thread can help me identify these two scorps. Both were sold under the name Caraboctonus Keyserlingi, and both came from the spider shop, however ive been told there may be a difference.


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

Moosmoo said:


> Mybe this thread can help me identify these two scorps. Both were sold under the name Caraboctonus Keyserlingi, and both came from the spider shop, however ive been told there may be a difference.


well they both look like Caraboctonus Keyserlingi to me, but ask some other people may know better


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I know its a mental looking scorp


 when are we going to have a photo shoot when we put your spiders on the grass in your garden?:2thumb: ????


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> when are we going to have a photo shoot when we put your spiders on the grass in your garden?:2thumb: ????


its gonna be more hectic now mate, cos im working but maybe one saturday in the day?


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

*cough* MODS MAKE THIS A STICKY *cough* lol


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

_Androctonus Australis_


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> _Androctonus Australis_


Beauty:no1:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

monitorfan666 said:


> *cough* MODS MAKE THIS A STICKY *cough* lol


Its more accepting and a better sticy than the B smithi pic thread for sure!
i agree, it shud be done (B smithi one removed...i can hope)


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

_A Australis_ under UV light










_Hottentotta judaicus_









Don't try this at home!!!








No, really..........don't!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> Don't try this at home!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont worry my LQ is staying firmly in the tub :lol2:


----------



## Mark88 (Apr 14, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Don't try this at home!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've lost the plot! :lol2:
I'd never even think about it....


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

C_Strike said:


> Its more accepting and a better sticy than the B smithi pic thread for sure!
> i agree, it shud be done (B smithi one removed...i can hope)


haha yay! i agree lol soon we'll have a chilli rose thread, curly hair thread etc:lol2:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oooo I have a Nebo hierichonticus 

No idea how to put pics on here but yeah ^^

Very cute little beastie!!! Would LOVE to get more scorpions


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

Bradders100 said:


> Oooo I have a Nebo hierichonticus
> 
> No idea how to put pics on here but yeah ^^
> 
> Very cute little beastie!!! Would LOVE to get more scorpions


aww would love to see it:no1:

get a photobucket account, upload a pic of him on there, then just copy n paste the IMG code


----------



## kamakazecat (Jun 8, 2008)

give me a day or so, i'll get pictures of my atacama red scorpions when they arrive.

also known as caraboctonus keyserlingi.


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

C_Strike said:


> Its more accepting and a better sticy than the B smithi pic thread for sure!
> i agree, it shud be done (B smithi one removed...i can hope)


oi! my thread!! :censor::censor: :lol2:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

C_Strike said:


> Its more accepting and a better sticy than the B smithi pic thread for sure!
> i agree, it shud be done (B smithi one removed...i can hope)


oi! my thread!! :censor::censor: :lol2: better than this 1 :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

monitorfan666 said:


> aww would love to see it:no1:
> 
> get a photobucket account, upload a pic of him on there, then just copy n paste the IMG code


 
I will do ^^ Will also get my mate to bring his 'better than my webcam' camera lol xD

So at least the picture wont be fuzzy!!!


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

daz30347 said:


> oi! my thread!! :censor::censor: :lol2: better than this 1 :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


sorry man, i bare no personal grudge, but seem to have developed an adversion and loathing to that thread purely as its a silly sticky, AWESOME idea for a thread, it would always be added and kept around, as like Arachnoboards genus picture threads.
This thread is one that can be up to date all the time as new scorps become available, and peoples longer kept species grow. I think the attraction of a single species thread is too specific and not interesting enough! :lol2:


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh come on!! this thread deserves to be Sticky'did:lol2:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e96/Bradders100/Picture011.jpg

Theres a terrible pic of my little miss 

(I think a miss atleast lol)

I'll get better ones when my mate decides he's not 'busy' ¬_¬


----------



## imme (Dec 6, 2007)

New scorps:
Liocheles waigensis


















Isometrus maculatus










Bothriurus prospicuus










Old pics from my old collection:

Heterometrus xanthopus


















Heterometrus petersii male & female










Hottentotta judaicus



















Euscorpius italicus









pair









Euscorpius don't remember what species


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

very nice Imme, some crackers there mate.

*Buthus occitanus*


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

ohhh where did you get that Isometrus maculatus, never really heard of them before, am intrigued


----------



## imme (Dec 6, 2007)

monitorfan666 said:


> ohhh where did you get that Isometrus maculatus, never really heard of them before, am intrigued


Thanks guys.
The Isometrus is from the Philippines, very small species (approx 1 inch).


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

*bm*

Nice one i keep a lot of scorpions:lol2: but nice pics


----------

